# Next stop - Shoji Sayaka Plays Sibelius Violin Concerto



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Just magic!
This little lady trixes out the most mature and secure playing, but also with freshness and charm.

The Sibelius violin concerto is fast rising to be a favourite of mine. Powerfull, dramatic and deeply emotional.

1.mvt


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

2. mvt


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 3


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 4


----------

